# My Country Style Sweet Muscadine Recipe



## toddrod (Nov 28, 2010)

Here is how I do mine and how the people in my hometown, Vacherie, LA,like it.


The varieties Igrow are Ison, Darlene, Sweet Jenny and Pam. I make a white and a red.


#1
Crush muscadines and place into large fermenter (I use 18gal Rubbermaid containers) and add sulfite and pectic enzyme. 24 hrs later add your yeast ( I use EC-118 or K1-V1116)


After 3-4 days strain of the solids to get your fermenting juice and put 2 gallonsinto a carboy or fermentingbucket.
Add water to make 5 gallons
Add sugar to get SG 1.120-1.125.
When clear, stabilize and bottle.


This comes out pretty sweet and with a high ABV%, but after 6 monthes of aging it mellow out alot. I trade this with alot of friends for deer meat and they like to drink it at their hunting camps.


#2
I have a friend who does a really country style one and it comes out very good as well. He was even on a local news program showing how he makes his.


Starting the same as above, excapt use bread yeast and only use 1 gallon of juice and place into carboy
Add 12 lbs white sugar
Add water to make 5 gallons.


That is it.


----------



## Wade E (Nov 28, 2010)

How much fruit do you use per gallon? I dont have access to these grapes around here but am asking just for anyone else who may be interested.


----------



## toddrod (Nov 28, 2010)

Wade - I have never figured it out in lbs per gallon or even weigh the fruit because I go by volume of juice. I do know that a 5 gallon bucket full (approx 20 lbs)of grapes gives me the 2 gallons I need and a little extra using my method. I believ


----------

